# How does Covenant Theology differ even with in Presbyterianism?



## Doulos McKenzie (Sep 29, 2017)

I think it is more than obvious that not all Presbyterian agree point for point on Covenant Theology. So I am wondering what are the main camps within Westminster federalism. Could someone lay out the main larger camps and what distinguishes between them? 

Thank Y'all,

Jonathan


----------



## Douglas P. (Sep 29, 2017)

You could break it down into three camps, Kline, Murray, and O Palmer Robertson. Each of their definitions of covenant would be a good place to start in terms of the difference:

Kline: Covenant = "Divinely sanctioned commitment"
Murray: Covenant = "Sovereign administration of grace and promise"
O Palmer Robertson: Covenant = "intimate religious bond"

From there the difference will be mainly related to what the nature of the covenant was under Adam and under Moses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 1, 2017)

A good book i just got compares and contrasts Murray's and Kline's covenant theology by Jeong Koo Jeon.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 2, 2017)

This is a BIG question. You might want to first sort of narrow your focus: what particular aspect of Covenant Theology under the broad umbrella of Presbyterianism are you most concerned about or interested about? You could probably come up with 8-10 significant issues depending on what your focus is, and each one of these things would entail a lengthy response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 3, 2017)

Doulos McKenzie said:


> I think it is more than obvious that not all Presbyterian agree point for point on Covenant Theology. So I am wondering what are the main camps within Westminster federalism. Could someone lay out the main larger camps and what distinguishes between them?
> 
> Thank Y'all,
> 
> Jonathan



From a historical aspect, not much. If we are talking more modern nuances, then too much, in my opinion. Murray didn’t deny a CoW as some would say. Nor does Robertson differ much from main covenantal thought (although his definition of covenant is bad in my opinion). However, I’d suggest reading classic works first (if you haven’t) before endeavoring into more recent books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

